# 2013/2014 Alaskan plow season!



## 91AK250

hey guys! have not been around much honestly because our winter has been pretty crappy until yesterday/today.

After a hard hitting last two snow seasons this year got off to a very slow -late/warm start. we did not get the first snow until Nov 10th! we got about 7-8" with that first blast then a bunch of freezing rain and actual ice storms which was a bit odd.

few pics from the first snow..


----------



## 91AK250

after that first snow we just had a bunch of odd weather...ice storms freezing rain..ect


----------



## 91AK250

yesterday they had been talking about these 3 storms that would hit us friday and go through sunday. first forecast was not sure of the amounts we would see...so far it looks like we'll get close to 18" or so... i've been plowing all day and it keeps adding up!

friday night leaving work


at home friday night


----------



## 91AK250

today


----------



## 91AK250

went out again tonight
75 miles 21.3 gallons 3.5 mpg!! haha


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## BC Handyman

those back up lights look nice & bright, so they calling for more snow this coming week?


----------



## Banksy

Lookin good, AK!


----------



## 91AK250

its so hard to forecast snow here as the systems change so rapidly in the ocean...but they are calling for snow later this week we'll see if it happens or not. normally we don't have a lot of warning before we get hit.

i just fired the truck up again and i'm getting ready to head out.

here are the totals as of this morning, i'm right at the 20.8" area


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Nice plow truck!


----------



## gallihersnow

Nice pictures! Stay safe out there.


----------



## grandview

How's Todd doing? You have to plow him out because he didn't know it snows there?


----------



## 91AK250

Todd? the name is not ringing a bell?

finally got all done today...whew!


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

friend thought she could get out in this crap...nope! plowed out infront of the car and pushed it with the truck/plow worked great and i did not get wet.


----------



## BC Handyman

good size snow, looks like fun, your truck been treating you good?


----------



## 91AK250

trucks great! i had an issue with the plow on the first snow. i'm stupid i'll say this up front...i've been working on BOSS plows for 5 years at work and i broke my own rule trying to figure out what was wrong...test the controller!!! i replaced 3 valves before i brought it to work and figured out i needed a new controller...luckily since i get everything at cost the valves and controller cost me the same as the retail price for the controller...stupid stupid stupid though! now i have extra valves!


----------



## BC Handyman

thats it, think positive, you got spare parts & you confirmed the fact one should test the controller first


----------



## 91AK250

first real issue I've ever had with this almost 13 year old plow since new that's not half bad.

gotta stay positive though..makes life easier.


----------



## cet

I would imagine Todd is Todd Hoffman from Gold Rush Alaska. LOL

Looks like a ton of snow for a short period of time.


----------



## FurFishGame

cet;1686913 said:


> I would imagine Todd is Todd Hoffman from Gold Rush Alaska. LOL
> 
> Looks like a ton of snow for a short period of time.


yup got 14 inches across hte by from anch, not sure wht anch got, seems likes its snowing every weekend!! good timing for the day job! Smosed to start snowin again tomorrow...


----------



## ALC-GregH

FurFishGame;1688604 said:


> yup got 14 inches across hte by from anch, not sure wht anch got, seems likes its snowing every weekend!! good timing for the day job! Smosed to start snowin again tomorrow...


Are you speaking Alaskan slang language? LOL


----------



## muffy189

How was your winter


----------



## 91AK250

muffy189;1799396 said:


> How was your winter


It was pretty good actually, we had a big storm in March that gave me 26" in 24 hours at my house. I'm just going to add all the photos i can find from the end of the season.


----------



## 91AK250

Here was that larger storm in Mid March.

This was 8 pm, when i got to dinner at 6 pm there was not a flake in the sky!


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

The '69 Cougar had no snow on it when this storm started


----------



## 91AK250

and that was the last real snow...since early April we've had the old cars out


----------



## mercer_me

I always love seeing your pictures 91AK250. I'm surprised you only run a 7.5' plow with all the snow you get up there. We got a lot of snow here in Maine last Winter and I know this Winter I really want to move up to an 8' plow. How many driveways do you plow?


----------



## cet

Those pictures remind me how much I hate winter.

I want to visit Alaska one day, not in the winter though.


----------



## BUFF

cet;1815727 said:


> Those pictures remind me how much I hate winter.
> 
> I want to visit Alaska one day, not in the winter though.


You have about 60days to get that trip in.......


----------

